# 55gal Tank.



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I have 

1. green terror.
1. firemouth
1. african peakock


quick question ! 2 much ??

an can an albino oscar go with an albino clawed frog ???


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

The 55 has room for other fish yet. Personally, I always recommend keeping CA/SA cichlids separate from Africans due to their food and territory requirements. If the albino oscar is somewhat larger than the Green Terror and Firemouth, I'd put them together in the 55 and move the pea**************** in with the frog....as long as the frog can't get the pea**************** in it's mouth. An African Clawed frog can swallow something half it's own size.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

TREASURECHEST said:


> The 55 has room for other fish yet. Personally, I always recommend keeping CA/SA cichlids separate from Africans due to their food and territory requirements.


Not to mention the COMPLETELY different water requirements. PH is one major example.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No, dont put the oscar in the 55. The 55 is fully stocked as is, and plus, an oscar would make it WAY over stocked. 

And no the O and frog will not live peacefully


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

wut about jack dempsey / green terror in a 55. (maybe a blk convict 2 ) ?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No, One or the other. The jd OR gt would work with the con, but they not both.


----------

